# I used Senseo pods in a moka pot



## coffeemonster (Dec 11, 2011)

So I have donned my tin helmet, and I'm ready for the flak, but I think using senseo pods in my moka pot yesterday as an experiment went rather well.

No grinding, dosing, spillage or mess.

There I've said it.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Good idea if you're on holiday, travelling, etc.....


----------

